# Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

Attention: current active member of the GCKFA

There are big changes in store for the GCKFA and I am taking this opportunity to let you know what those are. The GCKFA was established in late 2005 from a meeting of about a dozen interested kayak fisherman. We drafted by-laws, approved a club constitution, elected officers, established a bank account and started collecting dues. A lot has happened since 2005 – we have successfully grown our tournament, promoted the sport of kayak fishing in this area, become the leading advocate for paddlesport fishing in NW Florida and provided an opportunity for people interested in the sport to share their ideas and experiences. The four members of the GCKFA Executive Committee, along with the assistance of many of you, have run the business of the club since that first dinner meeting in November 2005. Three of the original four club officers are still holding their original elected positions. I will tell you that this was never our intent – we knew that the club needed new ideas and enthusiastic new members willing to take on the business of running the club to keep the GCKFA moving forward.



We want to inform you that we are proposing a change in leadership as well as some changes to the club’s by-laws. Your feedback and your vote will be needed to make these changes. Only those members who are in paid up and in good standing as of 9 August, 2012 will be allowed to cast votes. Everyone is reminded that GCKFA membership renewal is on the 1st of January of each year and not the actual date each member submits their membership renewal. Election Day is August 10th and voting will be conducted by electronic means.



A list of the current active members as of 16 July, 2012 is available on the GCKFA website – http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com. If your name is not on the active member’s list, you can join or renew your membership prior to the vote and be eligible to cast a ballot. Renewals must be received prior to midnight on Thursday, August 9th to be eligible.



Proposed Ballot

1. Club Officers nominations. The following have expressed an interest and are willing and able to carry out the duties of the offices they wish to fill:

President	Jay Kania
Vice President	Doug Jolly
Treasurer	Benny Gaines
Secretary	Taylor Simmons
Media Director	Michael Clubbs (incumbent)


2. By-laws. A copy of the by-laws will be made available on the GCKFA site for your review. Proposed changes include the following:

A. Separation of the Secretary / Treasurer position into two separate positions – Secretary and Treasurer. Currently, one person fills both roles.

B. Advisory Board. An Advisory Board, composed of the past President and Vice-President of the GCKFA will be established to provide advice and the benefit of corporate knowledge to the club officers. The issue of whether the Advisory Board will be voting members of the Executive Committee is yet to be determined.



Important! This is not the ballot! We will send an e-mail to current members of the GCKFA soliciting your vote on these two issues on August 10th. Voting will commence on the 10th and be closed at midnight on Tuesday August 14th.



Please contact us if you have any questions via e-mail at [email protected] or post to the GCKFA page on Facebook.



Tight lines!

Ferd Salomon
3201 St. Andrews Drive
Pace, FL 32571


GCKFA Executive Committee Candidate Bios


Jay Kania began fishing with his grandfather when he was barely able to walk. Ever since then, he’s been (literally) hooked! Jay was introduced to kayak fishing by Ted Gorder and has jumped in with both feet. Never shy to ask questions, Jay spends much of his time learning fishing techniques, equipment and kayak modifications from club members and online research. Jay has a true passion for the sport, not only for kayak fishing himself, but for helping other newbies learn the sport he loves. Jay is a decorated war veteran and a technology mentor for the Boys and Girls Club of Escambia County. When he isn’t on the water or inventing modifications for his kayak, he’s busy running a technology department for a local expert witness search firm in Pensacola.










Doug Jolly has been an avid fisherman since his childhood days in Canada. He grew up fishing for salmon, trout, pike and other species in the northern lakes and rivers of Bruce County, Ontario. Since his move to Florida in 1996 he’s been addicted to the salty seas! Doug is very active in the local community, serving as the past Chairman of the Board for the Gulf Breeze Chamber of Commerce, Past Chairman of the Gulf Breeze Charitable Trust Foundation, volunteering with our local teens at Chain Reaction and is the captain of the Pensacola Aviators Rugby team. Doug and his wife, Karen, have three beautiful children and he owns a design and branding company here in Pensacola.










Taylor Simmons grew up near the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina. Her Dad is an avid fresh and salt-water fisherman and began teaching her the ways of the water many years ago. She is also involved with local organizations that serve our community such as Pensacola Young Professionals and Seville Rotary Club. If elected, she would like to reach out to the paddleboard community to explore working together on outings and tournaments. She would also like to promote and encourage the expansion of the female membership in our club. As an Executive Assistant for a local expert witness search firm here in Pensacola she feels very prepared for the GCKFA Secretary position.










Benny Gaines has been involved with kayak fishing for a number of years now. He is constantly creating new ideas for the sport and expanding kayak fishing activities in the area. Benny enjoys fishing with his son and as a CPA with Saltmarsh, Cleveland & Gund he is very well trained for the Treasurer position with the GCKFA. He participates in several local organizations, such as SubWest Rotary Club and USO-NAS Pensacola.










Michael Clubbs was born and raised in Northwest Florida. He started kayak fishing before the sport was popular even before the introduction of the modern fishing kayaks. Mike fished the first kayak fishing tournament in the area at Navarre Beach during the summer of 2005. During that event Ferd Salomon and Mike were introduced to other kayak anglers, he would like to think this was the spark that developed into the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association. Mike works for General Dynamics as a Sr. Systems Analyst and volunteered his information technologies skills to assist with the support of the GCKFA. He developed and maintains our website, while serving as the media director of the executive committee. We have come a long way, with social media and the re-design of the website. Mike would like to continue to serve the kayak fishing community by reaching out to our members, and potential members, incorporating new ideas with membership involvement to share information, videos, photographs along with fishing reports to promote the sport he loves!










Some New Ideas for the Future of GCKFA 
1- More camping/fishing trips with an expansion of locations. 
2- Ramp up membership communication and participation with ideas such as newsletters, monthly meetings, tournament committees etc. 
3- More involvement with the community via volunteering with local organizations.


----------

